# Wow !!! call your local sherrifs dept for vehicle removal



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Get a order for 12 grass recuts for 5 brothers.... reading the order , 
first line of work order instructions .... IF AN ABANDONED VEHICLE IS PRESENT, CALL LOCALE POLICE TO HAVE IT REMOVED.... 
OK , WHAT ? Called Rep for my state... she said , yeah , GREEN TREE doesn't pay for vehicle removal ... Looking at the work order , there isn't even a sale date noted.... 
What the gosh heck is going on with these banks ?

Just last week , 5 brothers again , different bank , Went out to a property , grass was 2 ft high , hazards all over the yard, open pool , full of water , no fence, and it backs up to a park . ( this is not a good neighborhood , crack heads , little kids running all over the place not supervised ..... ) they want a tree cut up and removed , no regard to the pool full of water , with no fence ...... of course we bid it ..... what the hell is going on ? 
Regulations !!!! We need Regulations!!!!


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

MYMONEY1 said:


> Just last week , 5 brothers again , different bank , Went out to a property , grass was 2 ft high , hazards all over the yard, open pool , full of water , no fence, and it backs up to a park . ( this is not a good neighborhood , crack heads , little kids running all over the place not supervised ..... ) they want a tree cut up and removed , no regard to the pool full of water , with no fence ...... of course we bid it ..... what the hell is going on ?
> Regulations !!!! We need Regulations!!!!


Thinking out loud here, so bear with me.

It is a possibility that the property is located in a city or town that does have regulations regarding pools and requirements pertaining to fencing, gates, property setbacks, or just a plain ole public nuisance because the standing water is a breeding ground for insects and whatnot. 

That being said, and this is all in theory, perhaps placing a call to the bylaw or code enforcement guys would get the ball rolling on this pool issue. Maybe force a hand to send out for bids? 

On the other side of the coin, I wonder if a fella could be held liable in some way if he saw a pool similar to what you described, did not report it to the bylaw/code enforcement agency (assume one exists here, long day, kinda tired) and something bad happened.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Your liable


----------



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll make a call tomorrow . 

It just makes me think , who in the hell is looking over these bids and calling the shots ? Back 3 or 4 yrs ago I had a demo bid , they called a yr later to see if we would still do the work ... I wasn't interested in working with this company any longer , 2 months ago , got a work order different company , pulled up , the same property !!!! Some how it survived demo , and they were looking for mold removal , and new drywall bids . 
Neighbor said the owners left 5 yrs ago , the roaches and rats 3 yrs ago ...


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

MYMONEY1 said:


> I'll make a call tomorrow .
> 
> It just makes me think , who in the hell is looking over these bids and calling the shots ? Back 3 or 4 yrs ago I had a demo bid , they called a yr later to see if we would still do the work ... I wasn't interested in working with this company any longer , 2 months ago , got a work order different company , pulled up , the same property !!!! Some how it survived demo , and they were looking for mold removal , and new drywall bids .
> Neighbor said the owners left 5 yrs ago , the roaches and rats 3 yrs ago ...


Today I pulled up to a routine GC. There's a Roll off in the driveway, half ton in the yard, 16 ft trailer backed up on the side of the house. Make contact and find these guys are doing a mold remediation. I'm not much on mold remediation, but I know a little bit of lingo and get to talking. They've pulled all the sheetrock and insulation from the downstairs area, fans blowing, poly hanging everywhere, the works. Guy says they are to remove the carpet from upstairs, it's brand new, and the boss is going to use it elsewhere.

I've had the GC since last summer. This same house had a renovation done on it maybe 3 months ago. Hence the new carpet. 

Sometimes you just gotta find the humor in it all.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Also a call to your local health dept should yield results. I recommend an anonymous call because they can be a bit aggressive and you do not want your name associated with the stink they will raise.


----------



## MYMONEY1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Gypsos, 
Past the point of caring !!! someone needs to raise a stink , to get that D.A out of that cube calling shots on these properties . What the hell are they doing there ? What does that job pay ? I'm looking to change sides . Because those of us on this side of the fence have seen it go from ok , bad , to near unbearable. 
I'm thinking it's gonna get real ulgy , before it's any better . and it's just about as ulgy as I can stand at this point .


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

MYMONEY1 said:


> Get a order for 12 grass recuts for 5 brothers.... reading the order ,
> first line of work order instructions .... IF AN ABANDONED VEHICLE IS PRESENT, CALL LOCALE POLICE TO HAVE IT REMOVED....
> OK , WHAT ? Called Rep for my state... she said , yeah , GREEN TREE doesn't pay for vehicle removal ... Looking at the work order , there isn't even a sale date noted....
> What the gosh heck is going on with these banks ?
> ...


5 bros will in turn say you should have addressed it while at the property now return at your own cost to take care of it. They don't give a crap if you bid on it. 
They pulled that crap more than once with us and we told them to stuff it. Now it appears they have lost a lot of properties in CT as the other companies we work with are getting them all. Love how the properties were supposedly winterized yet the water heaters are full of water and the toilets have moldy feces in them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

RServant said:


> Today I pulled up to a routine GC. There's a Roll off in the driveway, half ton in the yard, 16 ft trailer backed up on the side of the house. Make contact and find these guys are doing a mold remediation. I'm not much on mold remediation, but I know a little bit of lingo and get to talking. They've pulled all the sheetrock and insulation from the downstairs area, fans blowing, poly hanging everywhere, the works. Guy says they are to remove the carpet from upstairs, it's brand new, and the boss is going to use it elsewhere.
> 
> I've had the GC since last summer. This same house had a renovation done on it maybe 3 months ago. Hence the new carpet.
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta find the humor in it all.





MYMONEY1 said:


> Gypsos,
> Past the point of caring !!! someone needs to raise a stink , to get that D.A out of that cube calling shots on these properties . What the hell are they doing there ? What does that job pay ? I'm looking to change sides . Because those of us on this side of the fence have seen it go from ok , bad , to near unbearable.
> I'm thinking it's gonna get real ulgy , before it's any better . and it's just about as ulgy as I can stand at this point .






Both of these totally different but yet similar situations makes me firmly believe that even after all the lawsuits the banks DO NOT care even remotely about their properties. 
And they for damn sure and certain do not pay attention to the results that the nationals are turning in.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> 5 bros will in turn say you should have addressed it while at the property now return at your own cost to take care of it. They don't give a crap if you bid on it.
> They pulled that crap more than once with us and we told them to stuff it. Now it appears they have lost a lot of properties in CT as the other companies we work with are getting them all. Love how the properties were supposedly winterized yet the water heaters are full of water and the toilets have moldy feces in them.


See the same with SG here


----------

